
Serverless hapi services using stackery - doppenhe
https://www.stackery.io/blog/serverless-hapi-services-using-stackery
======
adamdicarlo
Sweet, seems like you could potentially retrofit existing services to be
"serverless" this way.

I'm guessing this could be done similarly using Express, too?

~~~
txase
Yeah, I've been researching Express, too. It's pretty straightforward as well.
Expect a blog post on that shortly :).

